# Venison Cassolet



## icarus (Jan 22, 2003)

Someone once posted a recipe for Venison Cassolet - would love to have it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Icarus, I tried doing a search using the search tab at the top of the page, but I'm about out of time online tonight. Try typing in appropriate words and give it a shot.

Good luck!


----------



## icarus (Jan 22, 2003)

Thank you for trying. I found this page from an Alta Vista search of Venison Cassolet. Apparently, at one time, this page posted a recipe. Unfortunately, now the page can not be found. 

I am hoping someone saved the recipe, or the original person posting will write again. As venison is so lean, I am guessing a venison cassolet takes some special care to pull off.

icarus


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm not a pro, but lean meat would need slow cooking- and that's precisely what a cassoulet is. You may want to pay attention to the grain of the meat when you cut it up to minimize stringiness in the texture, but I can't think of anything else. I have never cooked with venison, so I don't know if you have to do anything to mitigate wild flavors before cooking. If you do soak it or marinate it, be sure to pat it really dry if you plan to brown it or th texture will suffer.


----------



## eurochef (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi, I've had a look around and found this recipe on a new zealand website. http://www.nzvenison.com/english/rec...ents.asp?id=54

Just make sure to rinse of the rock salt and then pat it dry when you cook the venison, otherwise it goes way too salty.

There are many other venison recipes there too. Personally I love to cook with venison as there are so many ways of cooking and presenting the meat. Here in the SW of the UK we do get a lot of it and its a firm favourite with the customers.

Hope u can use it.


----------



## icarus (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes Chef! Thank you for your help! I will be making using venison sausage - should help avoid the salt issue. The web page you recommend is great - thanks for coming to the rescue.

icarus:lips:


----------

